# Resident Evil: Retribution - Deutscher Filmtrailer



## PCGamesRedaktion (6. Juli 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Resident Evil: Retribution - Deutscher Filmtrailer* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Resident Evil: Retribution - Deutscher Filmtrailer


----------



## xNomAnorx (6. Juli 2012)

Der letzte Film war unfreiwillig verdammt lustig, wenn der neue auf dem gleiche tiefen Niveau ist geh ich auf jeden Fall wieder rein


----------



## Enisra (6. Juli 2012)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Der letzte Film war unfreiwillig verdammt lustig, wenn der neue auf dem gleiche tiefen Niveau ist geh ich auf jeden Fall wieder rein


 
ah, so der Final Destination Effekt? 
Der Erste Film war ja noch ganz gut, aber der Rest? Warum müssen da wieder irgendwelche Heinis meinen Kreativ zu werden und sich was neues ausdenken?
Zumal keine Apocalypse unlogischer ist


----------



## killer36 (6. Juli 2012)

Naja der Trailer zeigt sowieso nur die besten Szenen und bei einem Budget von 90 Millionen Dollar kann man auch nicht viel erwarten. Wäre höchstens ein Film zum ausleihen für mich, mehr auch nicht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. Juli 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ah, so der Final Destination Effekt?
> Der Erste Film war ja noch ganz gut, aber der Rest? Warum müssen da wieder irgendwelche Heinis meinen Kreativ zu werden und sich was neues ausdenken?
> Zumal keine Apocalypse unlogischer ist


 
Ich fand schon den ersten Teil langweilig...


----------



## Enisra (7. Juli 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich fand schon den ersten Teil langweilig...


 
Naja, der hat sich aber wenigstens am Spiel orientiert und hätten die das mal weiter gemacht müssten die nicht so nen Kappen mit einer Welt die nur von Klonen, Zombies und Söldnern bevölkerten Welt rumschlagen


----------



## rexer2007 (7. Juli 2012)

killer36 schrieb:


> Naja der Trailer zeigt sowieso nur die besten Szenen und bei einem Budget von 90 Millionen Dollar kann man auch nicht viel erwarten. Wäre höchstens ein Film zum ausleihen für mich, mehr auch nicht.




warum kann man bei 90millionen nichts erwarten oO? nie paranormal activity gesehen? 

ich für meinen teil find es gelungen und an sich auch ne coole sache das sie sich wieder an an den spielen orientieren


----------



## Enisra (7. Juli 2012)

rexer2007 schrieb:


> warum kann man bei 90millionen nichts erwarten oO? nie paranormal activity gesehen?
> 
> ich für meinen teil find es gelungen und an sich auch ne coole sache das sie sich wieder an an den spielen orientieren


 
naja, ein Film der davon lebt BUH zu machen ist auch kein tolles Bespiel, aber selbst ohne Beispiel, man muss sehen dass das ein grobes Drittel ist von heutigen Big-Budget Filmen ist bzw. 3 mal so viel wie bei nem Normalen Film der nicht mit Grafik blenden muss
Und naja, so ne Aussage ist ähnlich intelligent wie die, die Minecraft wegen der Grafik Automatisch als Schlecht abstempeln


----------



## MICHI123 (7. Juli 2012)

Trailer sieht gut aus (und auf englisch hört er sich auch gut an), der erste Teaser war auch sehr gelungen. 
Ich mag die Resident Evil Filme, auch wenn der letzte echt schlecht war...
Bin gespannt auf die Story diesmal, wie die das erklären dass es jetzt von neu losgeht und Tote Charaktere wieder da sind, ich meine ich hab mal das Wort "clone" gelesen....


----------



## Wulfhammer (9. Juli 2012)

Milla Jovovich... 

Man kann es sich ganz einfach machen und die Menschen in zwei Kategorien einteilen:

1. Leute die Resident Evil mögen
2. Menschen die ich eventuell kennen lernen will

Die Spiele sind ja schon abartig plump und langweilig aber die Filme hätten auch von Uwe Boll stammen können.


----------



## Wulfhammer (9. Juli 2012)

Jetzt habe ich mir den Trailer angesehen und finde meinen vorherigen Kommentar nicht vernichtend genug. Milla darf sich ernsthaft Schauspielerin schimpfen?

*giftspuckundabscheuverteil*

Es gibt Kampagnen zur Aufklärung von Krankheiten, Gräueltaten, Hunger in der Welt, gefährlichen Drogen aber wer zum Teufel macht den Menschen klar, dass Resident Evil eine tickende Bombe ist? Der Trailer hat mir körperliche Schmerzen bereitet, Sprüche die schon Moses draufhatte und Schauspieler, die extra beschissen sind, damit Milla Jovovich daneben glänzen kann, was ungefähr den Effekt eines Misthaufens neben einem verunglückten Trabbi hat. Prägt euch das Bild gut ein und fügt ein nerviges Kind hinzu das ständig fragt, wann wir denn endlich ankommen? Der Fokus auf Kinder ist die größte Plage für einen Zuschauer, es sei denn, das Blag wird gleich gefressen.
Ich sehe es als meine heilige, also von Gott (sofern vorhanden und verfügbar) gegebene Pflicht, Menschen vor solchen Filmen zu warnen und mich an meiner Genialität aufzugeilen.

OOooooh ja, verbale Masturbation, was für ein klebriger Abgang...


----------

